# Deflating of Blister?



## cansas (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a provider who wants to use 11042 for debridement of a blister on the heel fo the foot.  It was 3cm, and he "deflated, Flanp debrided with scissors"

I just don't think 11042 is appropriate, but I can't find what is...  

Any help please.


----------



## Mojo (Sep 20, 2011)

Look at the Active Wound Care Management codes. Since a blister involves the skin, 97597 should work for you.


----------



## cansas (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------

